# يارب ثبتنى فيك غصنا حيا .. صلى معايا



## bahaa_06 (6 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اعلم اني غير مستحق لكل هذا الحب الذي تغمرني بيه
اعلم اني غير مستحق لكل هذا الاهتمام والاحتواء التي تحطيني بيه
وان كنت احيانا اشعر انك بعيدا عني
اناديك فلا تجيب
انظر اليك فتحول عيناك عني
امد يداي اليك فلا اشعر انك تمسك بي

ولكن العكس هو ما يحدث
فانا البعيد عنك انا من يتركك ويذهب مع مهاب الريح
انا من يرفض ان تمد يداك وتمسك بي وقت ضعفي
انا من يسد اذانه عن صوتك عندما تهمس بصوتك الحاني داخلي
انا من يحول عينيه عنك ولا يري عطاياك التي تغمرني بيها وقت حاجاتي

ورغم ذاك
ارفع صوتي واقول انك بعيد كل البعد عني

ولكنك بحنان وحب
تسمح لي بان اعاتبك رغم عدم استحقاقي

كم انت عظيما يا الله


ولكن هكذا أنت دائما 
منذ الازل والامس واليوم والي الابد
تعطي بخساء بدون مقابل
لانك اب حنون تعلم وتشعر بينا وتعطينا في الوقت المناسب

لذا يهتف قلبي وصوتي وكل كياني
احبك ياربي يا قوتي


صلاه رائعه كالعاده بهاء
اسمحلي لي بان اسجل صلاتي هنا

يسوع يفرح قلبك
تقبل مروري وتحياتي العطره


----------



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*آمين

تصميم مميز
وكلمات رائعه
شكرا جداا*​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الرب قريب لمن يناديه ولا يتخلى عن ابناءه ابدا صلوات رائعه فعلا


----------



## إسرافيل (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ءااامييييييييين غفر لكم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*آمين يارب
محتاجة لك*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*آمين يارب
محتاجة لك*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*امييييييييييين​​**محتاجين ايديك يارب تظهر وسط كل الشرور دى​​*و*بنطلب منك انك تحمى شعبك اللى باركته من زمان​​**بجد ياااااااااارب احنا تعبنا ومش محتملين اكتر من كدا​​**من فضلك يارب قولنا ساكت ليه​​**احنااااااااااااااا تعبنا​​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*اللـه يمشى متمهلا و لكنة لايصل متاخرا فثق انه يتدخل في الوقت المناسب
امين يا رب صادق ف كل وعودك وعهودك
ربنا معاك يا بهاء *


----------



## جارجيوس (7 أكتوبر 2011)

امين 
كل الشكر لك على الصلاة الرائعة


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الرب قريب لمن يدعوه 

راااااااااااااااائع جدا 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مريم12 (17 يناير 2012)

_صلاة جميلة جدااا يا استاذ بهاء 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​_


----------

